# Perl dependant ports upgrade/install



## alvaro (Jul 19, 2011)

i've upgraded perl version to 5.14 using the instructions given in /usr/ports/UPDATING

```
0) Fix pkgdb.db (for safety):
	pkgdb -Ff

    1) Reinstall new version of Perl (5.14):
	env DISABLE_CONFLICTS=1 portupgrade -o lang/perl5.14 -f perl-5.12.\*

    2) Reinstall everything that depends on Perl:
	portupgrade -fr perl
```
(it should announce that there'll be a lot of compiling)

but since, everytime i intend to install a package it tries to install perl5.12, no matter that i have 
	
	



```
PERL_VERSION=5.14.1
```
 in /etc/make.conf! Is there a way to use consistently the last perl version without having to compile everything? (almost 6k ports depend on perl)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2011)

If you want to run the latest version of Perl, you will have to use ports instead of packages. Packages are usually compiled against an older version of Perl, and they really don't care about what version you're actually using. Ports conform to what you run, packages conform to what the build server was running when the packages were produced.


----------

